# Cyclone Gudrun



## BrowningBAR (Mar 20, 2012)

_Gudrun was a powerful storm which hit Denmark and Sweden on 8 January 2005. Sustained wind speeds of 126 km/h with wind gusts of 165 km/h were measured in Hanstholm, Denmark - the same strength as a Category 1 hurricane. At least 22 people died in the storm. The storm caused significant financial damage in Sweden, where the forest industry suffered greatly from damaged trees, as more than *75,000,000 cubic metres of trees were blown down* in southern Sweden. This resulted in Sweden at the time having the world's largest storage of lumber._


This photo below claims that the lumber shown represents *1.3%* of all the trees that were blown down during the storm.


----------



## begreen (Mar 20, 2012)

1.3%? Whoa!


----------



## PapaDave (Mar 20, 2012)

I could make that last.
WTH are they keeping it watered for, spontaneous combustion prevention?


----------



## BrowningBAR (Mar 20, 2012)

PapaDave said:


> I could make that last.
> WTH are they keeping it watered for, spontaneous combustion prevention?


 

It was mentioned that the water was used to "retain the integrity of the fiber of the wood. It is commonly referred to as a "wet deck"."

Someone with more knowledge on this subject than I will have to chime in to verify the accuracy of that statement. Anyone run a paper mill?


----------



## begreen (Mar 20, 2012)

It could be used to prevent checking. That would be important if this was to become construction lumber or veneer.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Mar 21, 2012)

Where is friggin Hoss when ya need him? He works at a paper mill.


----------



## fishingpol (Mar 21, 2012)

That is a pretty incredible loss.  It looks a bit dangerous working down there.  Thanks for the pic.


----------



## chuckie5fingers (Mar 28, 2012)

Got a few cords there


----------

